
Moscow Deploys Facial Recognition to Spy on Citizens in Streets - uyoakaoma
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-28/moscow-deploys-facial-recognition-to-spy-on-citizens-in-streets
======
jrs95
Now they just have to get _enhance_ to work, and it'll be just like the action
movies!

